# KFC Old Tampa Bay Classic



## KayakFishingClassicS (Jan 29, 2011)

The Kayak Fishing ClassicS Tournament Series year will begin with the
Old Tampa Bay Classic 3 Redfish Slam January 7
Complete info on poster and ClassicS website
Register Online Today at http://www.KayakFishingClassicS.com


----------

